# Fixers (i.e visa companies)



## Stritchy (Dec 19, 2011)

I have seen a lot of companies offering to assist with getting a business visa online.

Has anyone used such companies and if so which would you recommend?

I don't want to pick one and find they are no good so thought someone here may help


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Joachim, who used to post here, worked at such a company.
Immigration South Africa|Immigrate|Permits|Visa|Intergate Immigration


----------



## Stritchy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks i will take a look at that


----------

